# Ahh, my fish are dying!!!!



## Bindel2303 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey I just did a quick large water change in my 10 gallon tank and my Blood fin Tetra and 2 of my neons died, I cant find my other blood fin tetra or my remaining neon, my x-ray and bleeding heart tetra aren't looking that well either. on of my palties is acting strange but i don't know it that is related. Also all my shrimp are acting drunk. the only thing i did differently was put in some any algae stuff, but only did a partial batch.

Some one please help!!!!!!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Need more data. Which anti-algae stuff? Which dechlor do you use? Could someone in your household have used your bucket for something else (like cleaner)? Large water changes shouldn't hurt your fish unless the water was significantly different (hot, cold, high pH, salinity, etc.) Once upon a time I lost a lot of fish when our water system first switched to chloramine. Get your water tested for everything you can think of.


----------



## Bindel2303 (Sep 9, 2007)

I test the water levels but after the change and everything was fine, but i'm wondering if i accidentally poisoned them with nitrites and nitrates when i put the new water in and kicked up all the debree on the bottom and then took the water back down low again. I think it concentrated to much poison and made them all sick. I've lost 7 of my 12 fish. Surprisingly my livebarers are the ones unscathed, and my black skirt tetra.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've been warned about disturbing "anaerobic patches" in a substrate. Is your substrate thick? Did you test your pH before the water change. If it drifted lower over time and you suddenly bumped it back up it could've shocked sensitive fish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sounds like a swing in pH


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Could also be a stocking problem. Sounds overstocked. Was the tank cycled?


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

How many fish does it have? Is sounds maybe a little crowded.


----------

